# Transferring songs to Samsung mobile phone from computer



## firsher

Hi;

I recently purchased a data cable to connect my Samsung Entro mobile phone to my computer, where I have songs downloaded. But when I connect the cable between the two devices, nothing appears on my computer screen to tell me how to go about this task. And I don't know where on the computer to find out how. I am running Windows Vista. I just want some songs transferred to my phone so I can listen to them when I walk. Please and thanks in advance.


----------



## DoubleHelix

You need a microSD card installed in the phone to copy music to it. Do you have that?


----------



## firsher

Yes, the card is installed (4GB).


----------



## DoubleHelix

Is it mounted on the phone?


----------



## firsher

I'm embarassed to say this but I don't think I understand your mounting question. There is a little slit or slot on the side of the phone which says "micro" and the salesman who sold me the memory card told me to push it in this opening until it locked in place. This opening is similar to one on the other side of the phone where I insert the charger cord. Hope this helps.


----------



## DoubleHelix

You have to mount the card in Android on the phone. Go to Settings, and look for something about SD or storage. There will be an option to mount the card.


----------



## firsher

Thank you very much DoubleHelix. I think I am on to what to do. Your info and multiple, quick responses are very much appreciated.


----------

